# IPOD/iTunes owners - hit shuffle and list the first 5



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

We had this thread going a while ago - last entry was in 2008. 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/music/6802-ipod-owners-push-shuffle-list-first-10-a.html

I thought I'd start a new thread as I really enjoy seeing what others are listening to. Gives me ideas for new stuff to check out.

So, list the first 5 songs which came up on Shuffle mode: and no substituting crap songs for cool ones! If its the Bay City Rollers doing "Shang-A-Lang", we want to hear about it.

Here are mine:

Sarah Harmer & Jason Euringer - Tennessee Waltz
Feist - When I was a Young Girl
City and Colour - Death of Me
Guy Clark - Tornado time in Texas
Steve Earle - Ellis Unit One


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

wow, i haven't listened to any of these songs recently.

the ventures - party in laguna
led zep - night flight
van halen - atomic punk (awesome solo in that song)
kutless - all of the words
meat puppets - roof with a hole


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch
Wolfmother - White Feather
Foo Fighters - I'll Stick Around
BB King - All Over Again
Hayden - The Hazards Of Sitting Beneath Palm Trees

Hmmm.......


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Wowser...

Bertha - Jean Leloup
Never leave lonely alone - Ben Harper
Roll in my sweet baby's arms - Leon Russell
The birds they circle - Karen Elson
Row Jimmy - Grateful Dead


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Dreaming of snakes - Stephen Stills
Rivers Invitation come home - Southside Johnny 
One Friend - Keb' Mo 
School Girl - Nicky Thomas 
Midnight Rider - Paul Davidson


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fox on the Run - Sweet
Gravity - Max Webster
It Makes No Difference - The Band
...Passing By - Ulrich Schnauss
Big Love - Lindsay Buckingham

Looks like I pretty much got the Dinosaurs-of-Rock mix tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark - Joan Of Arc
My Morning Jacket - Gideon (Live from Okonokos)
Band of Horses - The Great Salt Lake
James - Go To The Bank
cLOUDDEAD - Dead Dogs Two (Boards of Canada Remix)

_Damn_ I have great taste in music!


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

Glassjaw-Trailer park jesus
Noah Tye- Track 3
The letter unfolds-She's a fashionista
John Frusciante-My smile is a rifle
Incubus-Mexico


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Herbie Hancock/Sting - Sister Moon
Peter Wolf - Overnight Lows
Black Crowes, Live Chicago Theatre 2010 - Thorn In My Pride
Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer
The Herbaliser - Clap Your Hands


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

The White Stripes - When I hear my Name
Foo Fighters - Another Round
Weezer - Turning Up the Radio
The Black Keys - Remember When
Radiohead - House of Cards


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

COOL

XTC - Making Plans for Nigel
U2 - Exit
Jimi - Are You Experienced
The Who - Amazing Journey/Sparks (Live at Leeds)
Billy Talent - Pins & Needles

Oh well, almost 100% jackpot


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

This may be embarrasing!!
Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
Wish You were here - Incubus
Snappie Kakkie - ZZ Top
Supersonic - Oasis
Dream of Mirrors - Iron maiden


Good thing no rap came up! LOL!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

A little ashamed, myself...

You Are Not Alone - Eagles
Scarborough Fair - Simon & Garfunkel
And I Love Her - Beatles
Rusty Bus - Doug & The Slugs
Unwell - Matchbox 20


what'r ya gonna do.....that's what came up!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

simescan said:


> A little ashamed, myself...
> 
> You Are Not Alone - Eagles
> Scarborough Fair - Simon & Garfunkel
> ...


That's not so bad, I was more worried about Katy Perry or Britney Spears or Hannah Montana or something (I have a 5 year old)


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay I'm in:

moe.-George
Rolling Stones-When the Whip Comes Down
Steve Kimock-Hillbilles on PCP
Wilco-Hand Shake Drugs
The Bangles-Hero Takes a Fall

I know..... The Bangles. But I don't care because it's a great tune.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

mario said:


> I know..... The Bangles. But I don't care because it's a great tune.


**** yea! thismessageneededtobelonger


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Redo, this time with iTunes on the Mac for MAXIMUM MUSICAL LOVE!

Apes & Androids - Nights of the Week
Beck - Guero
The Dandy Warhols - Welcome to the Monkey House
Go Home Productions - Jet Lady Joe
Bela Fleck & The Flecktones - Sex in a Pan

I have _great_ taste in tunes.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

iaresee said:


> **** yea! thismessageneededtobelonger


Actually this is true. I can't say I was a Bangles fanatic but I truly thought they wrote some great guitar driven pop tunes during their heyday....and Susanna Hoffs was nice to look at!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> That's not so bad, I was more worried about Katy Perry or Britney Spears or Hannah Montana or something (I have a 5 year old)


Yeah .. sure! Blame it on your daughter ! :wave:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I'm sure some of this stuff will not be familiar to many of you, but here it goes-

I Will Do My Last Singing in This Land-Glenn Kaiser
Follow Me Up-Phil Keaggy
Rainy Day Sun-Spinal Tap
Turkish March (Beethoven, from "The Ruins of Athens")-Boston Symphony Orchestra
Drowning on Dry Land-Roy Buchanan


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If the point of this topic is to know what I listen to, hitting shuffle won't tell you that. The first five songs that came up are these, but two of them I've never heard.


Mama - Genesis
Sweet Baby James - James Taylor
One of These Nights - The Eagles
Pedestrian Wolves - Oingo Boingo
One of the Boys - Katie Perry


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> If the point of this topic is to know what I listen to, hitting shuffle won't tell you that. The first five songs that came up are these, but two of them I've never heard.
> 
> 
> Mama - Genesis
> ...


I like these thread cause I'll see something I haven't thought of in a million years. Like Oingo Boingo! Cool.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Buckethead - Electric Bell Blanket
Robert Johnson - Sweet Home Chicago
The Atomic Bitchwax - Hope you die
The Black Keys - I'm not the one )I have my tickets for the show at Bell Center this summer)
Bernard Adamus - La question à 100 piasses


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Jeff Buckley - Last Goodbye
The National - Little Faith
Deftones - Lotion
Andrew Bird - Armchairs
Tricky - Hell is Around the Corner


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Sparklehorse - "Sunshine"
> Modest Mouse - "Parting of the Sensory"
> CSN&Y - "Black Queen"
> The Replacements - "Unsatisfied"
> Stephen Malkmus - "Vague Space"





Stratin2traynor said:


> Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch
> Wolfmother - White Feather
> Foo Fighters - I'll Stick Around
> BB King - All Over Again
> ...


Yes!!!! Both of these are awesome!

I'm doing mine on my iPhone, so I'll have to post an update when I get home with my full library, but here goes:

The Band (w/Muddy Waters) - Caledonia
The Enemy - Keep Losing
Okkervil River - You Can't Hold the Hand of a Rock and Roll Man
Elvis Presley - Don't be Cruel
Spoon - Don't Make me a Target

I'm pretty happy with that! Love that the King made it on there!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

1. Natural Born Boy - Steve Vai
2. King Harvest - Richard Belle/ Denis Kedle - 2B3 The Toronto Sessions
3. May I have a Talk with You - Stevie Ray Vaughan
4. Snow Cone II - Albert Collins
5. T.B. Blues - McKenna-Mendleson Mainline.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Let me play again, just because.
No complaints about my last post here--just playign again

What You Did-Kaiser/Mansfield
In the Hall of the Mountain King (Grieg)-the Philadelphia Orchestra
Blessed are the People-Glenn Kaiser
When I Survey the Wondrous Cross-The Master's Chorale
The One I've Trusted-Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Will somebody please tell me how to turn shuffle OFF on my iPhone 4. It should be simple but I can't figure it out. Whether I'm using a playlist or in "songs" or "albums" it's in shuffle.

This happened before and I managed to correct it, but I can't remember how.

Anyone?

Nevermind. I googled it. Evidently there are lots of people as cyberchallenged as I am. It seems to have been a problem for lots of people.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Can I play with WMP?

Django rag - Django Reinhardt
Seeing Things - The Black Crowes
Torn Down - Joe Bonamassa
Natchez Burning - Howlin' Wolf
Time After Time - Chet Baker


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> Can I play with WMP?
> 
> Django rag - Django Reinhardt
> Seeing Things - The Black Crowes
> ...


I'd say yes, since your post includes Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I could do this all day-I never know what I got coming up next, and my random iPod selection has gotten me through 9 of my 10 rounds of inpatient chemo so far! It's my 'lifeline'!

Bang A Gong - T. Rex
Don't Feel Like Dancin' - Trooper
Go All The Way - Raspberries
C'est La Vie - Robbie Neville
Don't Look Back - David Lindley

-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it so much, I'll play some more!

Give Your Mama One Smile - Little Miss Higgins
Nothing Ever Goes As Planned - Styx
Burnin' Down - Julian Fauth
I'd Wait A Million Years - Grassroots
Lily - Max Webster

-Mikey


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Spikezone said:


> Don't Look Back - David Lindley
> 
> -Mikey


Man, that brings back some memories. If I ever get around to digitizing my vinyl collection, that album will be one of the first!

(And good luck with the remaining chemo!)


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's mine...

1. Magni Animi Viri-Desertanima
2. The Who-Gettin' In Tune
3. Creed-Suddenly
4. Queensryche-The Mission
5. Red-Ordinary World


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's mine...

1. Magni Animi Viri-Desertanima
2. The Who-Gettin' In Tune
3. Creed-Suddenly
4. Queensryche-The Mission
5. Red-Ordinary World

Sorry I accidently double-posted.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

LarryLimerick said:


> Sorry I accidently double-posted.


No that's the repeat button


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

So many cool tunes!
Here's mine....
1. Jimmy Cliffe-The Harder They Come
2. Paul Anka-Smells Like Teen Spirit.
3. The Tee Set-Ma Belle Amie.
4. Alice Cooper-Halo Of Flies.
5. Alice Cooper-Minutes Before The Worm.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Shuffle of the day:

Rock Bottom - UFO
Day After Day - Badfinger
In Only Seven Days - Queen
Put Me On - Styx
Big Time - Big & Rich

-Mikey

P.S. Ma Belle Amie? GREAT SONG from the old days!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Gypsy Soul - Tommy Bolin
Blue Orchid - The White Stripes
Bron-Y-Aur Stomp - Led Zeppelin
Blood Mountain - Mastodon
Trudgin' Across the Tundra - Frank Zappa


----------

